# Cleaning the back up camera. Tiguan only or does the Atlas do this



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

I just saw a videos that shows the Tiguan spraying water on the back up camera if it is dirty to clean it. Does the Atlas do this to or is this just a feature on the Tiguan? 

I would try this but my wife has the car for the day. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O15IBeotfFg


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Never an issue with a Mk6 or Mk7 Golf.......


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

jayin0507 said:


> I just saw a videos that shows the Tiguan spraying water on the back up camera if it is dirty to clean it. Does the Atlas do this to or is this just a feature on the Tiguan?
> 
> I would try this but my wife has the car for the day.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O15IBeotfFg


Phuck me! that is brilliant !
i have been sending out my kids and wife to lick the camera each time during a snow storm lol 
i am gonna go try it right now.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

AudiVW guy said:


> Phuck me! that is brilliant !
> i have been sending out my kids and wife to lick the camera each time during a snow storm lol
> i am gonna go try it right now.


Did t work for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The Atlas doesn't have this feature.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

tired it last night it didn't work. That would be a great feature to have. Tiguan for the win on this one.


----------



## ussr1023 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wonder why only Golf has the flip camera. Should be on all VWs.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*I smell a future mod!*

So here's the part that goes on the Tiguan w/ the washer spoke: https://www.carsystems.eu/new-2016-vw-tiguan-rear-view-camera-with-guidance-lines,id2374.html


I just took a photo of mine and instead of a spoke, it has a circle around where the spoke should be. I am wondering what it would take to mod this!?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

walksonair said:


> So here's the part that goes on the Tiguan w/ the washer spoke: https://www.carsystems.eu/new-2016-vw-tiguan-rear-view-camera-with-guidance-lines,id2374.html
> 
> 
> I just took a photo of mine and instead of a spoke, it has a circle around where the spoke should be. I am wondering what it would take to mod this!?


Plumbing

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Plumbing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Duh!


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

another thing i just found out the Tiguan had that the Atlas doesn't. It has an automatic close liftgate. Damn VW and not putting that in the bigger Atlas. Oh Well.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Ford has been doing this for years for both its front and rear cameras. 2015 on the F150 and 2016 on the explorer. 


I know GM uses a similar system on their "rear vision mirror" cameras where the rearview mirror (which can be a camera or a mirror while driving- pretty nice) gets sprayed when you wash the rear window. The full size ones use this (tahoe sub yukon escalade), and a few of the smaller ones too (traverse, enclave).


So not rocket science or anything new, just missing from the Atlas for 18'.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> another thing i just found out the Tiguan had that the Atlas doesn't. It has an automatic close liftgate. Damn VW and not putting that in the bigger Atlas. Oh Well.


Describe this please.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Describe this please. Edit...found it. Yes, you can wave your foot and close it. The Atlas can be programmed to do this as well with OBDEleven...I will find the coding and do it today to see.


That is not what the auto closing tailgate is. If you push the button next to the close button on the trunk, then walk away, it will close automatically when the key gets out of range. Separate from the kicking gesture.

The Tiguan also gets LED lighting strips in the top near the panoramic roof (very Mitsubishi outlander sport) which would have been so elegant in the atlas!


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Describe this please. Edit...found it. Yes, you can wave your foot and close it. The Atlas can be programmed to do this as well with OBDEleven...I will find the coding and do it today to see.



There is an extra button next to the close button on the liftgate which will automatically close the liftgate when it detects you walking away, but only when you press the button.

Awesome OBDEleven can be used to program the kick to open to also do kick to close. Please let me know if you find that coding. If so I think I will be purchasing a new toy for my Atlas.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jayin0507 said:


> There is an extra button next to the close button on the liftgate which will automatically close the liftgate when it detects you walking away, but only when you press the button.
> 
> Awesome OBDEleven can be used to program the kick to open to also do kick to close. Please let me know if you find that coding. If so I think I will be purchasing a new toy for my Atlas.


repeat post haha!


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

Just tried on my Tiguan, so cool. Wish our Atlas had this. They make a kit with washer tube, I wonder if it could be retrofit and coded? Same camera, just has nozzle and tube that ties into rear wiper. Wonder if there is like an Q8 kit that would have a long enough tube.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

dgleeds said:


> Just tried on my Tiguan, so cool. Wish our Atlas had this. They make a kit with washer tube, I wonder if it could be retrofit and coded? Same camera, just has nozzle and tube that ties into rear wiper. Wonder if there is like an Q8 kit that would have a long enough tube.


easier to send and less headache to have the wife or kids lick the camera clean in the winter.. 
I have already programmed them to do it every time - so all set. lol


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Describe this please. Edit...found it. Yes, you can wave your foot and close it. The Atlas can be programmed to do this as well with OBDEleven...I will find the coding and do it today to see.


Did you ever find the coding for this?


----------

